# PIB live ice fishing report



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Boots on the ice. We’re back in business. The ice was unfazed by the storm. High winds kept the snow from building up and we’ve got quads on the ice draggin’ shacks back out. The planes are starting to fly and the tournament is still on schedule for tomorrow. I saw a few fish on the ice. More reports to follow. Good luck.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

chumthrower said:


> Boots on the ice. We’re back in business. The ice was unfazed by the storm. High winds kept the snow from building up and we’ve got quads on the ice draggin’ shacks back out. The planes are starting to fly and the tournament is still on schedule for tomorrow. I saw a few fish on the ice. More reports to follow. Good luck.


Correction: just found out tomorrow’s tournament has been cancelled and rescheduled for the 19th. Probably a good thing. Good luck


----------



## George12345 (Feb 4, 2021)

chumthrower said:


> Boots on the ice. We’re back in business. The ice was unfazed by the storm. High winds kept the snow from building up and we’ve got quads on the ice draggin’ shacks back out. The planes are starting to fly and the tournament is still on schedule for tomorrow. I saw a few fish on the ice. More reports to follow. Good luck.


What is the ice thickness


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

George12345 said:


> What is the ice thickness


We’re near Rattle on every bit of 13”. Good luck


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

chumthrower said:


> We’re near Rattle on every bit of 13”. Good luck


Is anyone running a Taxi service for people who want to fly over and bucket fish. Tom [email protected]


----------



## JimRak (Dec 1, 2020)

Island Air taxi and Griffing Flying Service out of Pt Clinton airport. I believe Island Air is cheaper but Griffing will allow more equipment to go over with you.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

tsw said:


> Is anyone running a Taxi service for people who want to fly over and bucket fish. Tom [email protected]


Call Larry 419-285-6161 He’ll pick you up and drop you off at the ice ramp. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking for someone offering rides out to the fishing area. Don’t want to rent a shanty, just pay for a ride out!


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Chumthrower thinking about coming out to the island in two weeks. I’ve never fished from the island before. How far will I need to drag everything out from the ice ramp to get on fish?


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Bigfillet said:


> Chumthrower thinking about coming out to the island in two weeks. I’ve never fished from the island before. How far will I need to drag everything out from the ice ramp to get on fish?


Good question. There are guys in close and guys 2 miles out. Seems like everybody picks up fish sooner or later. You never know. The fish are always moving. We just keep moving until we find fish. Some days we get ‘‘em and some days we don’t. Good luck.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

chumthrower said:


> Good question. There are guys in close and guys 2 miles out. Seems like everybody picks up fish sooner or later. You never know. The fish are always moving. We just keep moving until we find fish. Some days we get ‘‘em and some days we don’t. Good luck.


Thanks


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

chumthrower said:


> Correction: just found out tomorrow’s tournament has been cancelled and rescheduled for the 19th. Probably a good thing. Good luck


Chumthrower,
where do you register for the tournament? Flying over on the 18th hoping the south winds don't screw it up. Thanks


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

jaybird71 said:


> Chumthrower,
> where do you register for the tournament? Flying over on the 18th hoping the south winds don't screw it up. Thanks


Go to Facebook. “Kurt Rohrbacher Memorial Ice Fishing Tournament”- everything should be there, contact info, etc. most of us go to Topsys on Friday night and register between 6-8. It’s $30 adults, $10 kids. Last year a 2lb. fish would have won, it was so lousy. A little different this year. I’ve been seeing quite a few 7lb- 10lb fish. You never know. It’s a lot of fun and for a good cause. The beer flows. Good luck!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fishing was not good last year. The two things that you can not bank on is the ice and then the fish. You may get the ice but not the other.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

chumthrower said:


> Go to Facebook. “Kurt Rohrbacher Memorial Ice Fishing Tournament”- everything should be there, contact info, etc. most of us go to Topsys on Friday night and register between 6-8. It’s $30 adults, $10 kids. Last year a 2lb. fish would have won, it was so lousy. A little different this year. I’ve been seeing quite a few 7lb- 10lb fish. You never know. It’s a lot of fun and for a good cause. The beer flows. Good luck!


Thanks for the info we will sign up for sure.


----------

